# How to think of turns



## Rastaplaz (Dec 25, 2010)

I've seen and heard a few different methods of learning turns, i learned by pointing where i was looking and just turning my head, no lower body movement, and that worked fine. I recently checked the snowboardaddiction learn to ride video, and they explain it all in the knees. What do you do for your skidded turns?


----------



## Rastaplaz (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for the response Snowolf, I learned to get really nice turns in without using the upper body to initiate or control the turn, but on the blues and easy blacks I often end up doing sideslips at the end of each turn, I can traverse at the end of each one but i end up on flat base too long and lose control. Any tips?


----------



## lucie (Jan 24, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> The best way to practice this maneuver and be able to feel the difference is by doing slash turns. These are turns we use ti kick up a wall of snow to spray people. Most of us do this by going into a hard turn and at the end, pushing the tail out hard by extending our rear leg. This really creates a skid and throws snow out in an impressive wall. Now try doing this same maneuver but instead of pushing the tail out, shift your weight back and collapse your rear leg like you are going to sit on your rear binding. You will feel a big difference. You will slow down much more rapidly and it will be smoother without the chatter. You will also not throw up as much spray. On the steeps, this will allow you to regulate speed without as much skid and loss of edge control.


You probably don't take requests but if you ever feel like doing a video about this demonstrating it on steep terrain, that would be awesome!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> The key to cleaning up you riding and maintaining control as you progress to steeper terrain is to get more dynamic in your riding. The main ingredients to dynamic riding are flexion/extension movements, fore/aft movements, independent rotary movements and intensifying your edging movements.
> 
> ...


good info. you are so good to at explaining things.


----------

